# PC: Bild kurz weg nach Lichteinschalten



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo, da dies möglicherweise eher ein Problem mit der Hauselektrik ist, dachte ich mir, ich packe den Thread hier rein.

Folgendes Problem: Schalte ich während laufendem Betrieb meines Rechners das Deckenlicht in meinem Zimmer ein, vierliert der Monitor für ein paar Sekunden (mal mehr, mal weniger) das Bildsignal.
Dies ist erst der Fall, seit ich einen Dimmer eingebaut habe. Ich habe den Anschluss deshalb nochmal extra überprüft und bin mir sicher, da nichts falsch gemacht zu haben (habe im Wohnzimmer ebenfalls einen installiert, dort gibt es kein solches Problem).
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Universaldimmer, die Beleuchtung 230V Halogen.
Beim Dimmen selbst (rauf/runterregeln) treten keine "Phänomene" auf, nur beim Einschalten. 

Meine Vermutung: Da es sich dabei um einen Phasenanschnitt-Dimmer handelt, könnte der starke Signalflanken im Stromfluss hervorrufen?
Möglich, dass irgendwo Kreichstrom herkommt, der durch den Einbau irgendwie verursacht wurde? 
Wie kommt es dadurch zu dem fehlendem Bildsignal, etwa Unterspannung oder sowas? (leider kenne ich die genauen Daten meines Netzteils nicht mehr, nur dass es ein schon recht altes be quiet!-Modell ist)


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juli 2017)

So ca. 5-6 Jahre länger nicht- "sollte". Guck dich mal nach nem neuen Netzteil um wenn, es Älter ist. Es läuft zwar noch wenn es Älter ist. Aber das Netzteil Altert nunmal auch innen.
Mit 80 läufst du vorraussichtlich auch noch aber Kickboxen könnte Probleme bereiten.
Das nur mal Pauschal...^^

Vielleicht könnte ein neues auch besser mit der Stromschwankung umgehen ..

Ich habe nur deinen 1 Satz gelesen, ohne den rest zu kennen und hab gleich gedacht: Der hat bestimmt ein Dimmer/ Trafo.
Das Problem würde ich genau da sehen. Hat ein Elektriker die Montage vorgenommen? Dann sollte der mal Vorstellig werden und Messen.
Hört sich im ersten Moment so an als würde das Gerät/ Trafo beim einschalten die spannung in der Raum-Verteilerdose kurz bricht.Kurzschluss erzeugt.

Aber Elektriker bin ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (4. Juli 2017)

nAbend

Das Phänomen hatte ich auch schon. Immer wenn die Freundin im Büro den Staubsauger anschmiss ging für eine kurze Sek.
das Bild weg.
Meiner Vermutung nach, war das Problem  im ext. Netzteil vom Samsung Monitor.
Mit meinem neuen Asus habe ich das noch nicht bemerkt.
Stöpsel deinen Monitor doch mal mit einer Verlängerung in ein anderes Zimmer.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2017)

Hmm, das Netzteil wollte ich eigentlich schon seit längerem mal ersetzen, wegen des Alters. 
Noch viel, viel älter ist aber bei uns die Hauselektrik.
Das Zimmer ist in dem Teil des Hauses, der schon über 60 Jahre alt ist. Keine Ahnung, ob das Auswirkungen hat, über so alte Leitungen zu dimmen. Im neuren Teil des Hauses gibt es mit den Dimmern keine Probleme.


----------



## Jooschka (5. Juli 2017)

Aber das Netzteil vom PC wird wohl kaum dafür verantwortlich sein, dass dein Bildschirm schwarz wird ... oder übersehe ich da was? Vorher startet der Rechner neu...
Würde mal testweise das Monitorkabel (HDMI, VGA etc) tauschen, um dieses schonmal auszuschließen.
Danach würde ich Monitor und Dimmer einmal mit günstigen Mitteln abschirmen. Alufolie hilft!
Wenn das keine Veränderung bringt, würde ich ohne ausgereiftes elektrotechnisches Wissen erstmal den Dimmer gegen einen aus dem Nachbarzimmer tauschen und wenn das nichts bringt, entweder direkt den Elektriker rufen, oder einfach erstmal wieder den Lichtschalter einbauen ... und irgendwann mal den Elektriker rufen...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2017)

Dimmst du eine Lampe, die fest installiert ist, oder so einen einzelnen Halogenstrahler, der an der Steckdose hängt? Denn normalerweise sind Beleuchtung und Steckdose 2 Kreise mit jeweils eigener Sicherung.

Wie sieht es dann an einem anderen Stromkreis aus. Z.B. In dem im Wohnimmer, wo auch ein Dimmer installiert ist?


----------



## slasher (5. Juli 2017)

Die Problematik kennt glaube ich jeder, der in einer Mietwohnung haust 
Kommt davon, weil meist zuviele Leitungen über eine Sicherung angeklemmt sind.
Etwas ähnliches habe ich bei mir, allerdings mit den Soundboxen.
Sobald irgendwo im Haus ein Schalter betätigt wird, knackst es in den Boxen.

Wirst du kaum umgehen können, es sei denn du baust den Dimmer wieder ab, oder verkabelst die komplette Hauselektrik neu im Sicherungskasten


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2017)

Die Lampe ist schon fest installiert und ich habe extra einen Universaldimmer hergenommen, der für alle Lasten taugt. 
Ein Modell von Busch-Jäger, das Teil war kein Billigkram.
Das Wohnzimmer ist sozusagen im "Neubau", da sind überall Dimmer. Dort steht neben einem 60 Zoll-Fernseher auch Surround-Lautsprecher, nebenan ist eine kleine Bar, die Geräte dort (Standmixer, Mini-Kühlschrank und Eismaschine) hängen am selben Stromkreis. Das Balkonlicht von draußen hängt ebenfalls noch mit dran. Insgesamt sind dort drei verschiedene Lichtquellen (zwei davon werden gedimmt und sind dazu noch Niedervolt-Halogen mit Transformator). 
Es wurde dort schon durchgetestet, ob das die Leitung mitmacht, mal alles nacheinander eingeschaltet und wieder aus, dann mal über längere Zeit laufen lassen.
Hat nie irgendwelche Abrnomalitäten gegeben. Liegt aber auch im "neueren" Teil des Hauses.
Bei mir im Zimmer hängt außer dem PC/Monitor noch Nachttischlampe, 7.1-Lautsprecher, 'ne alte Stereoanlage, Canon-Drucker und zeitweise Lappi mit dran. Außer das kurzzeitig fehlende Bildsignal hat dort aber noch keine der Geräte beim Lichteinschalten irgendwie gezickt. 

Meine Sorge ist halt, ob durch einen Leckstrom oder vielleicht sogar kurzfristige Überspannung irgendwas zu Schaden kommen könnte. Mein Netzteil ist schon etwas älter...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2017)

Dann solltest du doch in ein neues E10 500W investieren. Lieber man hat, als man hätte. 

Ansonsten wäre ein Test mit deinem PC und dem Monitor im Wohnzimmer doch ganz interresant, wie sich das System dort verhält.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Juli 2017)

@Two-Face

Wenn bei mir im Flur einer der 3 Lichtschalter betätigt wird, verliert meine Soundanlage die Verbindung.
Ich habe mir deshalb einen Netzfilter vor meine PC-Technik gehangen......da selbst ein Elektriker die Ursache (vermutlich ein EMP) nicht fand.
Link: Ehmann Zwischensteckdose mit Netzfilter 0463x0000 Weiss, A020 | voelkner - direkt gunstiger


----------

